# sites that cater for full time wheel chair user in spain



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi all 
any one out there know of any sites in spain that would be suitable for some one who uses a wheel chair full time, looking for places where its possible to get out and about in to town/promenade ect, flat ish if possible hope to get some feed back 
many thanks 
Edd


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Bonterra Park Benicassim near Valencia. Noticed several wheelchair users there.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Edd,
That site is very good, slightly on a slope though. The loo block that was closest to where we parked had a few steps up to it as well...cant remember if there was a slope for access as well....you coud maybe try giving them a ring, all the reception staff were very helpful and friendly !! 
What might cause you some trouble is that on the walk to town (which is very nice) the kerbs are VERY big......I had a job and I was walking ...mind you I do have very short legs !!LOL !!

Best of luck with your search...

Jenny


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Edd,
That site is very good, slightly on a slope though. The loo block that was closest to where we parked had a few steps up to it as well...cant remember if there was a slope for access as well....you coud maybe try giving them a ring, all the reception staff were very helpful and friendly !! 
What might cause you some trouble is that on the walk to town (which is very nice) the kerbs are VERY big......I had a job and I was walking ...mind you I do have very short legs !!LOL !!

Best of luck with your search...

Jenny


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Camping Cap Blanc which is officially in Altea but is really in Albir has

excellent disabled facilities and is more or less in the middle of town


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks every one for your prompt replies i will check the info out 
many thanks Edd


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Many sites in Spain have wheelchair toilet facilities but of varying standards. I cannot recommend anywhere if you have not got an able bodied helper.
Bonterra Park, Benicassim is as good as any but it is a sloping site.
>Camping Playa Las Dunas< El Puerto de Santa Marie near Cadiz is flat and on the beach front. The town centre is a good walk away but it is flat and interesting. One which has been recommended to me and I have yet to try is Camping Torre del Mar. I have visited the town but not the site and can confirm it is flat and has a great promenade.

peedee


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

*Spain febuary/march decent weather*

hello again 
thanks for all your info on my last query, now iv got another, 
can any one recommend where to go in spain/Portugal for decent weather Feb/march 
many thanks Edd


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

not being with or in a wheelchair - how about Camping Monmar in Moncofa - flat site - pool would be difficult - but flat walk to prom and around orange groves - also disabled loo/shower if I recall 

Carol 
Nice owners and a site you can book through the C&CC _ this is a rally site so phone them and they will offer advice

Carol


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

many thanks carol, i will check it out
cheers Edd


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

carol said:


> pool would be difficult -
> Carol


Thanks Carol,
All pools are difficult. I have only ever come across two with hoists and they were not in Spain. I have come across a couple of sites with ramped access tho,
El Delfin verde but it is not open in the winter and Camping Park Tropicana

peedee


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

peedee

The pool was up steps from my memory... will look to see if I have any pictures.

Carol


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Carol
iv emailed several sites in spain and still waiting for a reply, i think the tora del mar and cap blanc look favourite at the moment. Do you think with the state of the pound that it may put uk people off going to spain i may even just go and chance it if i cant get a definite booking , i tried the boterra park but that full, having waited for so long to get the motor home im keen to get away 
cheers Edd


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

You could book Moncofa through the camping and caravanning club as they run a rally there from about 20th Dec.... which is what we went on

Carol


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

medsteps said:


> Hi Carol
> Do you think with the state of the pound that it may put uk people off going to spain i may even just go and chance it if i cant get a definite booking , i tried the boterra park but that full, having waited for so long to get the motor home im keen to get away
> cheers Edd


Don't forget it is not just the Brits who overwinter, the Dutch and the Germans form large contingents and they are not effected by exchange rates. If you are going later than mid March you should not have any problems otherwise the popular sites will be full or there will be little choice of pitches.

peedee


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

medsteps, 

Do I think it will put people off, not sure, we were discussing it this morning, as to France for next year, assuming it stays about where we are now money wise....

It would still be cheaper I reckon, because in UK you have to pay camp site fees, expensive....in the main, in France, we stay on aires, and if you do have to pay it may be €7 WITH elec a lot of the time...so no comparison... Fuel about the same or slightly cheaper in France..... bread and cheese better over there, and you do get more sun and warmth

So as to would we go to Scotland or France, still erring on France at the moment.

It will put some off though....especially perhaps long stayers, we only do 2 months...

and peedee...I promised a picture of the pool, and guess what I can't find one....

But here's a couple - one of the sunset, one of the beach and one of the campsite on New Year's Day, (that's me hanging out of the van doorway...


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

medsteps said:


> Hi all
> any one out there know of any sites in spain that would be suitable for some one who uses a wheel chair full time, looking for places where its possible to get out and about in to town/promenade ect, flat ish if possible hope to get some feed back
> many thanks
> Edd


Edd

Thinking about it when we were down in Portugal and Spain in 2004, the couple next to us, the old lady in her 80's was in a wheel chair permanently and we were staying at Albufeira... it is a bit hilly up to the club but pushable and they went out and about a lot in the car (She was actually with a friend - younger, who's wife had died and her husband had, and I think they had known one another for years, from staying there, so he started to bring her so they could holiday still with company - seemed to work very well for them)

Carol


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

*CAP BLANCH*

Hi Carol,

the site that seems to tick all the boxes is cap blanch, as all the other sites iv tried are fully booked or not good for the wheel chair i don't mind sites that semi wheel chair friendly but we stopped at salina del mar in northern spain and in the book it said it catered for wheel chairs but the ramp up to the washing/toilet area was a definite no go very dangerous but the man at reception answer was no one else as complained, where have i heard that before. When you leave the site to go into town its down a steep hill but the small town is really nice and worth the effort, id say 50% of the town is cobbles so quite hard going, i think people with electric chairs would be ok though
as any one else stopped at Cap Blanch like to hear what you think


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

Just found a couple of other sites if any one as been to these sites could they say how they liked or disliked them 
*Camping Torra del mar and the laguna Torra del mar*
cheers Edd


----------

